

Kindle Tablet Does Not Mean eInk’s Death - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/09/03/kindle-tablet-does-not-mean-einks-death/

======
ansy
I don't think a touch based eInk Kindle is coming this year. I predict Amazon
is going to try to use the same Android-based OS from the Kindle Tablet for
the touch based eInk Kindle. Amazon will need to completely abandon the
existing Kindle OS and remake the device from the ground up to add touch and
other capabilities.

This should push out the development schedule considerably compared to past
releases which were already long. The Kindle 2 came out 15 months after the
first Kindle. And the Kindle 3 came out 18 monts after the Kindle 2. If
history is any indication I'd be surprised if the Kindle 4 came out before Q1
2012 and frankly I think Q3 is more realistic.

It's possible the new Kindle will use Mirasol. But if it does, even Q3 might
be agressive. Mirasol's production capacity is nowhere near enough to meet the
demand for a Kindle device and it takes a while to build up the parts
inventory even for less exotic components. I kind of think Mirasol isn't going
to work because it won't be able to keep up with competing technologies by the
time it's production ready just like PixelQi. A black and white eInk display
just seems much more likely.

